# no BBC2 for 24 hours so far



## Mizake (Dec 21, 2001)

Hello
My VM tivo tried to record Top Gear last night and when I checked it, the screen was blank with just the error box to say that the channel isn't being received.

I've checked several times again to day and still there is no BBC2 - all other channels are there with no problems.

Is anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Have you tried a reboot?

It maybe an outage in your area so you'll need to go direct to VM to check for that.


----------



## WooLLsterQ (Feb 14, 2011)

I had exactly the same happen on our box, had to watch it on BBC iplayer instead


----------

